# Just making sure a rooster



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Can you guys see for sure if this is a roo?
French black copper Marian about 8 weeks


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I would guess a roo with that size comb for 8 weeks.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I think so too... Thank you


----------

